
Juul Raises $700M from Investors - JumpCrisscross
https://www.wsj.com/articles/juul-raises-700-million-from-investors-11581018723
======
definitelyRobot
This is so sad. They've directly sold to and targeted kids. E-cigs are banned
in my country, and yet almost every fourteen year old in ruban areas has a
juul in their pocket.

Fuck this company, and fuck anyone who sells nicotine to children. It's very
harmful for developing children, and tese addictions can ruin lives.

